# Blood Type



## Spearhead (Nov 14, 2008)

I think those bracelets with your blood type and such engraved on them is a great idea, although I'd rather not spend the money on a silver bracelet. How else could I have this information on me at all times in case of an emergency?
Maybe I'll get it tattooed somewhere on me.....J/K!

Any thoughts/ideas on this?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Spearhead said:


> I think those bracelets with your blood type and such engraved on them is a great idea, although I'd rather not spend the money on a silver bracelet. How else could I have this information on me at all times in case of an emergency?
> Maybe I'll get it tattooed somewhere on me.....J/K!
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas on this?


The hospital wouldn't trust a bracelet anyway, as they have to type everyone before they can give blood, to make sure there aren't any antibodies in your blood that will react with the donor blood. I have given many a unit, and they always do a crossmatch with each individual unit against your blood, trying to insure there will not be a reaction.
If you are bleeding and the doctor thinks you cannot wait the 15 min or so until the crossmatch gets back, they will give O negative. But this is extremely rare to give uncrossmatched blood, I have only done it once in my 12+ years as a nurse. 
So I wouldn't waste my money on the jewelry or a tat( unless you just want a tat with your blood type incorporated into it.)


----------

